# Mar 2016 logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Training logs, brags, issues, plans, ideas to share anyone?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget took all jumps the first time today at full height but today in I don't know how long he got a wrong article . The first a metal no problem but when sent for second one he made a mistake not like him so I just said find it again and he searched coming up with the correct one . Everything else was done well with the exception of those ever persistent crooked fronts. Hombre did all that was asked of him but he was sloppy on pickups of the DB and he also has problems with straight fronts but he sure can take a jump.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday, in the dry backyard, my dogs were spot on 

This morning in the rain (I almost never work them in the rain) and on the driveway - not so much LOL Aedan was very good even ignoring the tipped over garbage can  Faelan, Towhee & Brady all heeled well but signals ?? Not so much. Guess I found a hole LOL

It was the down signal that needed work for each of the older dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

All three dogs went for their monthly beauty treatment at the groomers today and are now home laying around TOTALLY EXHAUSTED from all the pampering they got so no training till tomorrow evening. I'm only taking Hombre for the utility time but will work Nugget at home on articles and f+f.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was COLD. So I was not overly creative in our sessions ..

I set up 2 ring gates, a high jump and an agility bar jump.

*Heeling:* all dogs - basically a forward (all dogs lined up and 'demanded' to work) for 10 feet or so, a halt. A forward, right turn at the gating, about turn at the sidewalk, left turn at the Go Out spot, a long slow, normal about turn, halt. 

*Signals: *older dogs, each signal broken down with a verbal and a walk in to reward.

*Go Outs:* all dogs. Baited on the first one, Brady had some issues on the 2nd one. The older dogs allowed to jump when they did a perfect (or in Towhee's case, she arced to the left on the 2nd one but ended straight) turn and sit. Aedan I walked out to reward his sit -- it is cold enough so I didn't feel like arguing with the high jump boards so he didn't jump LOL

*MSFE:* Older dogs - they did well and were heavily rewarded.

*Aedan* did recalls with my dangling cheese and pointing to my mouth for his fronting; if I have done this in the past it's been awhile but he did great!!

I decided it was a simplify and reward heavily for perfection type of day -- play rewards at the end of the sessions as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome agility class last night 

Faelan does amazing and is such a joy !!

Brady - well, considering how little actual training and classwork he has had to date, is also amazing  I need to teach him rear crosses though LOL 

We also covered the Whisky cross in OMD speak but she calls the 'Manga' (mangiare) turn


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Last night after I got home from work and everyone else (including Banshee) was in bed, Finley and I did heeling and signals. I tried a side step to the right which I don't normally do, but she handled that well. It looks like something that might be done in Rally Novice. A couple people from our in person class are doing rally along with OB and just looked up the signs ect online, found a trial and entered. I'm mulling that idea over....We got quite a bit of wet snow last night but hopefully it'll be the last of that for the season. I'm looking forward to doing jumps ect again. Got an email today that Finley's article bag is finished. I'm excited to get it


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Although we only got 15 minutes in the utility ring last night Hombre did fairly well with his only major boo boo being looking away when I gave the down signal which I repeated and also gave a verbal order. His heeling was decent ( for a wild child ) and his MSFE fabulous. Go outs too very well done straight very fast and the jumps taken on the first "over " like he had wings. The Directed Retrieve done on all three gloves with no mistakes on direction or pickups but he did mouth the glove twice of the three sends and fronts need improving. At home before going to SCKC articles with both boys well done but Hombre because of his screwing up lately only had 5 metal to search and find the correct one from which he did leaving searching finding and returning without his search and grab act so a good day of training. Nugget other than doing articles had the day off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs had this morning off. Late night last night 

I have a 2 hour rental tomorrow so they can all rest up!

Towhee will be dropped off after our rental at Barb's, since the boys won't leave her alone and are digging holes where she has peed...usually a good sign she will be going into season...and she is safe and well cared for at Sunfire Mountain.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre and I did articles before daylight this morning with 5 metal and 3 leather which today he did NOT mess around but rather went out to the pile directly searched diligently till the correct ones were found and returned to me . His fronts were Not straight and the turn in place was slow but he DID the exercise . Tomorrow we will go back to a full set of articles and see if he has learned there isn't any free lunch. So far I've learned that this boy can definetly do it but won't till he realizes he doesn't get rewarded till he has done his job as this has been the case in all exercises in novice open and especially utility but when he decides to do it he does a pretty nice job.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget just finished doing articles = a job well done!!! Sure wish the weather would get drier , my yard is a mud hole and I can't train outside and just working articles and f+f gets boring .


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Both dogs worked on heeling and signals on our street in front of the house today. The sun is out and the temperature isn't bad. Snow in the yard slowing melting but the street and driveway are dry. They're calling for 70's next week . Not many distractions for Banshee who went first. By the time Finley and I went out the little girls from across the street were out playing and watching us. Finley did really well, noticed them at first and I'm sure would have loved to visit. Then Finley did gloves in the driveway and didn't miss a beat. All in all a good day for both. I'll likely do articles later on tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a rental up in the Soda & Pet Store 

The activities before my rental were running late so basically I started about 20 minutes late so did not do any agility since I wanted to get to Barb's with Towhee around 4.

We worked just about everything in obedience - no figure 8s and no stays.

Heeling & Signals
Directed Jumping -- even Aedan got to jump at a lowered height
MSFE (not Aedan)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Straight & drop on recalls (Aedan just straight recalls)
Retrieve on the Flat
Retrieve over the High Jump
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Broad Jumps (Aedan is up to 3 boards smushed together)
Scent Articles (Aedan was introduced to the turn with just 1 'dead' article out)
Glove #1 (Aedan had glove #2 removed which I had close to #1 as a proof for the older dogs)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Each dog then had ring entrances and a bit more heeling and then were let loose to play while I packed up the gear & crates

Good sessions, with each of the dogs making enough mistakes so we worked through some things. I like sessions like these where I can spend time helping them to understand 

Towhee was so happy to see Barb & Mike  And then she realized she was staying LOL But she is a good girlie, she loves them and they love her so no worries.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan, Brady, Aedan and I headed down to Port Chester OTC today for a double trial. Aedan waited in the Xterra for the most part.

We had a good day 

Brady earned his 1st CDX leg with a 2nd place - I did give a 2nd verbal heel cue since he was stressed. I scratched him from the 2nd trial so we could end on a succesful note.

Faelan earned his 3rd UDX leg, with an additional 18 OM points. He was oh, so close to earning his 4th UDX leg but the pillar and the jump got him (as it did many dogs not familiar with the layout) in his 2nd utility run -- he had 4 pretty much back-to-back runs ttoday between Open & Utility. Many, many people from the judge to the stewards to spectators made a point of coming up to me to let me know how much they enjoyed watching my Faelaney in the ring - his joy, his confidence and his total focus. He is an amazing dog and I am truly blessed to be his partner. He may not always place but he always is willing and happy boy!

Aedan got to spend (limited) time inside when I was not running from ring to ring and had absolutely no issues and heeled like he has been in that building with the trains rumbling by since the day he was born 

A good day, and I am super proud of my crew.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Again congratulations on today's achievements with both boys especially on the UDX leg I know how tough they can be to get sometimes!! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting .... after watching a few videos, I have new ideas on a few things -- not drastically different but I always do hand signals at the same speed throughout the signal. I am noticing some high scoring teams where the signal is longer, lasting the whole (say finish) cue where the 1st part is fairly quick and the 2nd portion is almost like a lure to place ... slower and moving in time with the dog's movement. 

Interesting possibilities for something to play with... also the mark on the glove can last longer than I typically mark if for before the send ... maybe best not to play with that one though since I think the rules call for simultaneous mark & send ? But still, good to keep in the back of my mind for those quick side glances that can sometimes happen just as you are thinking of sending....

No training this morning since that is a 'rule' of mine -- the dogs must have at least one day off following trials. A throw back from prior dogs trained with different methods but probably still a good 'rule' to follow  One rule I no longer follow is no training for the 3 days leading up to a trial -- now I just make sure the training preceding a trial is very short, upbeat and motivational.

ETA: I was a bit curious about why yesterday seemed so hectic and then I thought about it LOL

Faelan: Into the ring 9 times (2 Open, 2 Utility, 2 groups and 3 awards)
Brady: Into the ring 3 times (1 Open, 1 groups and 1 awards)
Aedan in and out on the grounds and into the facility for short excursions

Between 9:15 and about 2:30 -- so 12 times into the rings, 3 dogs pottying and warming up and acclimation ... it was a bit hectic wasn't it ??OL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Started my training day off pretty good, both boys did articles 2M 1L doing good turns in place ( even Hombre ) leaving promptly searching till finding the correct article and returning to front . Both needed a " little help " on the fronts but finish's were nice. This was done with FULL sets of articles with both dogs. This afternoon training at my club and this evening instructing my class . Love Mondays!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, allow me to ramble  using this post as an actual blog, if you will.

I normally keep track of all that goes right while in a trial, and kind of note but not really worry about things that cost us points but honestly I have not been doing my job in training my dogs.

Yes, the winter, the cold & the dark all play into things, but as spring like weather and longer daylight hours happen I need to do better.

-get out & about. Sidewalks (very few in my area), shopping areas, dog friendly stores, areas with reflections, can I find quiet streets?

-classes and matches are a given of course.

-somehow, some way I need to find people to help me who can crowd/stress my Brady and yet know dogs enough to back off as needed. At the trial yesterday the judge had a steward follow us (closely) as we walked across the ring for setup. the judge thought she was being kind and maybe for some dogs it would be a help but for Towhee it would have been hard and for Brady it was enough to set him stressing. Set up was hard and his heeling - well I gave him a 2nd cue. I have not had enough people walking in behind him while he is fronting. He is good (very good) with people he had become familiar with and/or instantly likes so this makes it more difficult for me as his trainer to bring out his best.

-go outs for Faelan were an issue. There can be many possible reasons but bottom line, he only had one excellent Go Out. Great news is the angled jumping lessons saved the day 

-1st halts were an issue for each time Faelan went into the ring as were a few fronts...a pressure issue? I don't know for sure but that is how I will approach it.

Scores: as I mentioned to a few people, given how little time I spend actually training my dogs I am very proud of them! 4 dogs, long work days with commutes taking me away from home for an average of 12 hours a day, a home & car to take care of etc. Yada yada yada.

But, by careful planning I know I can help us (all of us-Faelan-Towhee-Brady-Aedan) become stronger and even better! So this is my challenge. The scores this weekend were not horrible given the stressing & lack of real warmups but I know we can do better.

Faelan open scores were 192, 192.5. Utility with no sit & bad go-outs plus bad front was 189
Brady scored a 189.5 with the 2nd cue for heel. Plus a no front plus bad heeling.

Don't get me wrong, all the scores were fair but they can do better if I do my part. Happy plus precise is my goal! 

Now, to find all the places I need to take them! They have the desire and aptitude to score well even with trains rumbling, other rings going and dumbbells flying. With people celebrating loudly and playing tug and giving loud commands. 

So there is my challenge to myself! Help my dogs be their very best while maintaing their joy and following the R+ way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Taking advantage of the available morning light before the time changes, we took a hike at first light 

Then, taking advantage of their warmed up muscles, I set up the High Jump. Faelan, Brady & Aedan then worked:

*ROHJ:* with pressure from the jump being against the house and a short starting distance. They all did great -- I was also moving around while they returned so they had to find front.

*ROF:* in the middle of the yard - again moving fronts. They all did great 

*Heeling:* Forward, halt, forward, 10 steps halt, forward, about turn approaching the low teeter acting as a suction (Brady was the only one who needed a redo  ) and send into the weaves with my rear crossing behind them so they were taking the weaves on my right. . The send/rear cross/poles combination was fine for Faelan, Brady needed one reset and it completely blew Aedan's mind LOL so we worked on that a bit.

Left finishes for the retrieves for the older dogs today.

Since the ground is soft, Aedan had a rare full height jump - he did fine, but will mostly continue to be jumped low. He is now old enough to start learning to judge height so the occasional higher jump on soft surfaces should be fine.

Hoping to get at least one dog out and about tonight - we'll see


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club for Nugget could have been better as he again refused the bar jump the first time even though it was lowered to 18 inches and he was kinda being a slug with little enthusiasm yet another of his inconsistent days. His fronts were improving till yesterday but they too got lost somewhere. Hombre was a brighter day with again beautiful go outs flying over the jumps at full 24 inch height and doing most everything in utility well other than missing the down signal but a repeat at closer distance fixed this. Open his front were like Nugget poor and he ticked the HJ the first send and a few small mistakes heeling but never the less scoreable ones crooked sits close but no cigar . His long S+D in the group excellent like a statue . This morning training at SCKC which hopefully Nugget will work better at because he is more familiar there and NO POSTS.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

First one then the other must screw up, I think my boys are in collusion . Today Hombre completely messed up articles with his snatch and grab looking for a quick treat. HE DIDNT GET ONE but after this when it was Nuggets turn to do articles I forgot which article I used with Hombre and because I didn't want to mess up Nuggets scent discrimination exercise we didn't do articles at all. The good thing today was Nugget took the bar on the first order but go outs were poor so he earned a slap on his butt to hurry him up which it did and on the next go out because of the going to the left AGAIN he got a ear pinch from about 10 ft.to the stanchion. The next go out was faster and straighter- why do they push me to this point? Because of time restrictions other than the messed up articles no utility was worked but Hombre was worked in open and fronts were better as were pick ups of DB and his high and broad jumps done well without hesitation and with help fronts improving . DOR 2x one a verbal the other a signal getting faster as he hit the deck on the verbal drop and slid a foot or two and was heavily praised and treated.Good day as far as Nugget doing the bar bad day with Hombre screwing up articles and he did that exercise so very nicely yesterday- back to the drawing board .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight, after supper, Brady & I headed out. I had nowhere in mind but rather drove down a busy road looking for likely (and lit) areas.

I pulled into one of my gyms (btw: I will not be going there around 7-8pm since there were hundreds of cars!) and worked some on the sidewalks - with the added attraction of a snow plow blocking part of the sidewalk -- the sidewalks there are wide commercial ones and plenty of support poles and such which I will use in the future for figure 8's and such. Tonight was just heeling (with some signals) and recalls.

Yep, Brady was poor at heeling so this looks to be the approach I need to take -- he was very perturbed with someone's loud thumping stereo, went wide and lagged while we were on a fast in front of plate glass windows and had a few other things to distract him. We ended up in a happy heeling place so it was very worth it!! We also did a few recalls.

There were medians with trees and mulch with trees and car traffic as well. So a good starter type environment. I remember going with Faelan on rounds abouts like this and ending up in eerie alleyways and even ramp-garages for the weird acoustics and such. The differing accents and attitudes of heading into the closest city. I noticed our town green is lit and it has some stuff I can work with  so ideas are forming. Of course I should also be bring Faelan and Aedan LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning the boys again got to hike & run off lead 

Once home I set up gating and Utility Jumps.

Heeling all dogs: good
Signals: Faelan good. Brady not so much.
Go Outs: Faelan & Aedan excellent. Brady not so much #2.
Directed Jumping: Faelan ecellent. Brady anticipated th e1st jump was then excellent. Aedan did better than his handler who LUMPED on a young dog: shame on me. He took the bar directional beautifully but I did not lower the jump and he knocked the bar so no reward, then confusion which we worked through - poor Aedan had to figure out why he was rest - was it his wait?his taking the right directional? the bar? the bar coming down? bad handler, right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, close to 60 degrees this morning.

We were able to take a hike and then (again) taking advantage of their fully warmed up and stretched out muscles I set up the high jump & the broad jump.

*Faelan:* Recall with the dumbbell rather than ROF to work on holding steady. ROHI beautiful. BJ was beautiful - I also finished him for the BJ which was really nice.

*Brady:* ROF was really nice and I moved around to force him to think about front while holding the dumbbell. He did well! ROHJ was severely angled and he needed a reset but was them perfect. BJ was perfect - the wait, the jump, the front and the finish.

*Aedan: *ROF beautiful wait, send, pickup and return - I am currenty working on his fronts. ROHJ with a straight toss had a beautiful wait with a tensed up mark, over pickup and return were beautiful. BJ was shortened to 3 boards and he did the complete exercise with my standing in correct position!! Nicely done including the front & the (lured) finish.

Then they came in to have their K9 Advantix applied since I removed a few ticks from our hike.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dog show this weekend - motel in Bossier City and show in Haughton, Louisiana. Still up in the air if I'm going to be able to make it, I guess I'll decide in the morning after I've checked out the latest news. Either way I have the day off from work


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck & safe travels if you go!




Loisiana said:


> Dog show this weekend - motel in Bossier City and show in Haughton, Louisiana. Still up in the air if I'm going to be able to make it, I guess I'll decide in the morning after I've checked out the latest news. Either way I have the day off from work


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs are having this morning off. A busy weekend is planned (no trials) plus my mind is distracted with a few routes to follow for a large project at work.

This weekend we have a rental and Faelan has a health clinic to attend (Towhee too - Barb will be bringing her) and I will be volunteering as well.

Brady will go to a later clinic for his eyes and Aedan is not old enough yet - well he could have his heart & microchip done so maybe when Brady goes.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The older I get the dumber I get- yesterday I sent in an entry for both boys for the middle of June which will be Hombres first try for a CD leg the dumb part is I forgot to put the class I want him entered in now a long distance phone call is pending.

Hombre yesterday started off on the wrong foot pulling his snatch and grab and giving me that dumb look he is so good at when all he wants is a treat. He got one but only after he successfully did the exercise but we all know the dog has to do it the first time.

Nugget on the other hand was taken to SCKC and did a nice job in utility taking the bar on the first over and doing better on the go outs. Go outs still not as straight as I would like and probably never will be but we keep working at it. The only thing I didn't like was his fronts on the BJ . Three jumps not one good front . 

Just finished putting jumps and gates up in my yard still a little wet but they are in place if it ever dries up.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Let the dogs out to potty and as long as they were out anyway I thought I'd try go outs with Hombre for the first time this year in the yard. He did 2 unbaited extremely fast straight go outs and did each jump on my order,just beautiful then a third go out with a gob of cheese on the stanchion which was also a beautiful one. Lots of praise was given as I really
wasn't the expecting such perfect go outs. Nugget should take lessons from his nephew . After go outs we did signals not too shabby either.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Reviewing pedigrees and I have to keep muttering ' I do NOT need another puppy' .. I really don't.

We are undecided who Ms Towhee will be bred to but the possibilities, oh the possibilities.

The Titan x Towhee (2013) are starting their obedience careers (Daisy started much earlier with multiple HITs) and such incredible teams they are proving to be. Phoenix you know has started off with a bang and multiple HITs, now Harry has debuted and he earned a HIT first time out. 

Now people know why I feel unworthy of these pups LOL The lines and potential are incredible and their owners and handlers can bring out their very best while providing loving homes.

On another note, I am skipping my rental and have the Xterra loaded with gates and jumps. I'll do some round abouts since it is a stunningly beautiful day. Skipping a puppy birthday party too but I was planning on my rental anyway and feel the need to get out with my boys...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

65 degrees & sunny 

We went to a local park and I set up 4 ring gates and a travel set of bar jump/high jump. I mention this since Brady and Aedan were both like -- what the heck? the jumps are narrow and light and I set the high jump (with a shade type pull) by a tree. By narrow, I mean the PVC is perhaps 1/2 inch so the appearance is truly different that what they are more used to.

We were across from the playgrounds and ballfields and I left a little sooner than planned since I could not tolerate the 'mothers' teaching their little boys it is okay to piss in public - by where I was into bushes by a stream! A few minutes from several bathrooms by car and perhaps a few hundred feet from the rest rooms at the park ... anyhow...

We started with:

Signals (heeling for Aedan)

Go Outs with Directed Jumping : Faelan excellent, Brady Go Outs good, jumps not so much, Aedan the same.

Glove #2: all dogs excellent

Drop on Recall Faelan & Brady - excellent. Aedan straight recall excellent.

Retrieve on the Flat: really nice all dogs. One interesting note is that both Brady and Aedan turn before picking up the dumbbell; they run out, indicate the dumbbell and with their noses almost touching the dumbbell they pivot, snatch and return. Perhaps a reflection of all the early pot work?

Retrieve over the High Jump: Faelan & Brady really nice, Aedan was wanting to go around the jump (again a strange jump for him so...)

Then I put that equipment away and set up for the Figure 8 and scent articles.

Figure 8 really nice -- well Aedan was rewarded heavily in position around the 'posts' since he is still learning. 

Scent Articles - Faelan & Brady excellent -- Brady was a bit hesitant returning but that is a confidence thing so all is good. Aedan chose leather -- I was wanting to see his preferences and he did go out to the pile and sniff around before choosing the leather -- no problem since I have not begun teaching him scent yet 

I did not do broad jump or other gloves -- I never do more than 1 glove per 'set' since that would lead my dogs to believe they got the 1st one wrong -- so they only had glove #2 -- btw: Aedan had all 3 gloves out and went straight to #2, retrieved & returned with it


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

At home yesterday heeling and fig8 with Nugget in the street which he did a decent job. DJ in yard well done and the first two go outs reasonably straight without bait and the third baited about the same. Both boys poor pickups of the DB in the grass but both did 3 ROF and 3 ROHJ on first order 50/50 on fronts for each. Hombre go outs just perfect very very fast and straight with first two UNBAITED and he sat on my order the third go out was baited he too took the jumps on the first order and his fronts are improving on the exercise. Signal exercise first time close and a verbal also second time full distance no verbal pretty good other than movin g forward on down. Articles inside Nugget very well done Hombre snatch and grab . Last night went to my clubs award banquet very enjoyable time .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training today - the time change combined with an early out for the health clinic kind of kicked my butt (4am wakeup came way too early LOL)

But I saw Towhee and she is looking great!! She & Faelan both passed their eye exams and it was, I'd have to say, a very successful and well run health clinic. 

Brady & Aedan probably would have liked to do something but they seem happy enough to just hang out


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I made it to the dog show. Never saw a bit of flooding the whole time I was there.

Saturday started off with a 100 first place in rally. In novice our heeling wasn't up to our usual standards, he was falling back some, 197.5 second place. Then we went in and did wild card open. He did a great job with the open exercises, including a dumbbell that bounced really far off the path of the high jump. It was actually his first time to ever do a full three minute out of sight sit stay, but everyone said he looked solid and comfortable. Finished off the day with Flip in wild card utility. I was really pleased. He did take a wrong jump, but that's the only thing he did wrong. I enjoyed showing him.

I wanted to clean that heeling up so stayed late for ring rental and had some people help me out. It worked, Phoenix was back to his floaty self today on heeling. Went back in for a run off and won the run off for a 199+ first place. Flip showed in preferred open and again did a nice job, scoring a 198.

I was done showing by 8:45 today, and I had planned to be home early, but since we won novice and with a nice score I had to stick around for a few hours. Utility B finished next and the winner tied our 199, so baby Phoenix running off against the current number one dog in the country was a possibility. Had to stick around for another hour and a half for open, but there was a 199.5 there, so home we finally went. 

Fun weekend


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has gotten so much better at the high jump. What has really helped is a combination of jump chutes with varying heights and having her jump from a sit to push up using her back legs. We figured out how far apart to space the jumps in the jump chute so her foot timing for each jump is just right. She has gotten so much more confident and does not approach the high jump with worry. Also, if she hits the jump it is no longer a big deal like it used to be. And, she LOVES it! She is *so* excited to jump now! I'm so glad to see her so happy to jump!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again on your wonderful weekend!

I saw Phoenix's brother Press yesterday and he is looking great!! 



Loisiana said:


> I made it to the dog show. Never saw a bit of flooding the whole time I was there.
> 
> Saturday started off with a 100 first place in rally. In novice our heeling wasn't up to our usual standards, he was falling back some, 197.5 second place. Then we went in and did wild card open. He did a great job with the open exercises, including a dumbbell that bounced really far off the path of the high jump. It was actually his first time to ever do a full three minute out of sight sit stay, but everyone said he looked solid and comfortable. Finished off the day with Flip in wild card utility. I was really pleased. He did take a wrong jump, but that's the only thing he did wrong. I enjoyed showing him.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is cool (45 degrees) and raining, but not pouring so I set added 6 more poles for a total of 12 weave poles. Because of Aedan's youth, the poles are still slightly offset and he has never seen 12 poles together, Brady has only seen 12 in a few classes. Faelan, of course, as an Exc JWW and STD dog has seen 12 many many times but has a tendency to pop at pole #10 so time to start 12 poles and take up that amount of space in the yard 

All dogs:

Heeling with abouts, halts, slows and right turns with some pausing at various positions in the about turns for rewarding if in place, resetting if not.

Then a send to the poles with us both to the right of the poles with a food toss at the end and a call to front. Finish.

More heeling with wide circles, finishing up with a rear cross to the poles and a food toss as their nose came through #11-12 

Aedan, as to be expected, needed me to stay fairly close and was rewarded heavily poles #7-12. Faelan and Brady did well.

A few more months and the poles can be completely closed for Aedan and we can start ramping up both Brady & Aedan's pole work. I need to schedule agility training in my schedule if I want Brady to start competing LOL I did make a start with enrolling him in classes but there I have not even seriously started proofing contacts and he showed he does not understand the agility broad jump! Odd for an Open obedience dog but there are those poles and I am in motion so there you have it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre just can't or won't go to the article pile on the first " find it " and search the correct one out. He either goes to the pile and stands there looking at me or starts to return or does his snatch and grab routine. When I say " find it " a second time he just goes to work and finds the right article . Nugget this morning did a fine job on articles as usual ! Club today and class tonight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey.... before I say anything else, big congrats to everyone with all their early spring success. I've been listening and reading on the side here and very happy for everyone. Gonna venture guess that 2016 is shaping out to be a great year.  

I've been pretty quiet but busy. 

Had a private lesson today and I really felt happy about what we have and where we are. I just regret missing group class training time for stays. I do stays at home but that's gonna be perfect. >.<

Private lesson was between 4:30 and 6:00.. we went through novice stuff pretty quickly. Ring entrances. Heads up heeling. Basically everything was fantastic from the heeling standpoint. Bertie is *knock on wood* actually becoming a better heeler than Jacks was. And that's saying something. Jacks in his prime would get people to stop what they were doing to watch. 

We will start trialing again shortly and it will be interesting to see if I can get the same stuff in the ring as I do everywhere else. 

We finished novice stuff quickly and went on to go through Open. Everything was clean and easy. I'm so thankful for a fellow GRF for pointing me in the right direction as far as working on building jumps with the kiddo, because he makes the 24/48 jumps look like nothing. And he's going after dumbbells to the side and steeling back center. 

Broad jump I set him up where his body was slight crooked and he was situation/pointing towards me - which would have put him in line with missing the jump. 

It was awesome to see him steer right dead center over the jump. Having a little metal flag stick in the right corner of the jump has done a dandy job teaching him to jump straight instead of cutting that corner. We didn't have the stick there today, but he jumped like it was there.  

We then worked go-outs, directed jumping, and signals - all which he breezed through. It was a very positive lesson. Even with Jacks having a little temper tantrum from one of the crates on his favorite exercises.  Jacks is convinced he owns the dumbbell and the go out target.  

Looking ahead - I'm planning on getting to a group class on Wed evening, Thu AM, Fun Match on Sun, and maybe class on Weds or Thu. Mainly working those stays in prep for trial coming up. 

Odds and ends we're working on - oddly with signals, he has no forward movement on the sits, but he has moved a step forward on the down which we're fixing with down drills. Same thing with sit drills for getting quicker sits with the go-out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is just blah! Raining off & on yesterday and drizzly this morning had me deciding to work inside.

It was a time consuming session with Aedan and will be for awhile, I guess. I am shaping him to own the bang of my small tippy board - the bang, the movement and the unsteadiness. He worked it as a pup but I stop work once the body really starts changing and restart once their body is approaching their full size since my Casey showed me it is NOT the same exercise once the center of gravity shifts. It takes awhile but my dogs end up with border collie style teeters with no pause at the pivot point and a slam into 2o2o position so I consider it worth the months of foundation work 

Faelan did great LOL

Brady did great until I started front crossing and then he followed my finger (laser finger) movement rather than waiting for his release when he was in his 2o2o position -- so I know we need work on handling movements combined with 2o2o position; he does fine with my running straight past or stopping midway  In a trial it probably would not matter since he hits the position but it is a criteria of mine for my dog to wait for a verbal release so.. 

Actually Faelan will also occasionally move on my movement while on the dogwalk so I do need to put these drills into the rotation.

ETA: the teeter performance is a personal choice - there are no deductions or refusals called for pausing, lowering the body at the pivot point to wait for the board to tip and then continuing, I just don't like it  I try hard to train away from it -- but it is a very common golden teeter performance, especially with the males. Aedan may end up with that performance but I plan to really start working it to see what we come up with. Funnily enough my Towhee reaches the pivot point and raises her right front paw and smacks the board down, no lowering of her body and if she pauses it is not noticeable as she smacks that board into submission LOL She owns that board and its tip!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club was hurried last night too many people coming too early making it hard to work thru a problem. No DJ for Nugget the posts in the ring cause problems but we did go outs and they were not the greatest in fact Nugget was off his game period. Hombre did a better jo but again a post screwed up the #3 glove as he couldn't see it partly my fault from the place he was sent but he didn't take direction correctly either . Open training was SLOPPY BOTH BOYS nuff said !! We are trying again at SCKC this morning . We already did articles Nugget was SLOW but correct Hombre first send nice correct well done second send for leather he got lazy because he didn't find it right away so he just picked up anything. Some day we will get this exercise right--- I hope.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre worked well in the open exercises today other than DB pickups but he did give a couple reall nice fronts on the BJ. Nugget was Nugget nothing terribly poor but not really super clean in either open or utility.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It has been raining/pouring on & off here for several days and this morning is foggy so no jumping since the ground is so saturated.

This morning we worked some heeling, recalls, signals (Faelan & Brady) and some weaves. 

The dogs need their exercise! Their heeling was forgey -- I too need time out in the woods & fields since I am finding it difficult to motivate myself! Oh well, no trials for awhile so I guess all is good - I think the next trials might be in May or June?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at SCKC tonight but just taking Hombre . So much to get done seems there isn't anything going on then there isn't enough time in the day. Tomorrow going for another shot in the eye so little will be done after that.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The DB pickups still being done poorly . Six sends between the ROF and the ROHJ not one was done cleanly. Heeling and fig 8 pretty nice , directed jumping exercise and go outs good. Signals improving at distance and both MSFE and Novice stand very nice. DOR could be quicker, tried laying leash across his return path to stop him -he saw it but still kept on with forward motion but he dropped and also came on straight recalls it hour anticipation. All in all I've had worse sessions but I've also had better with Hombre. Wind blew over my HJ and broke bottom stretcher so I need to get some PVC pipe always something.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I think Nugget may be getting jealous of my spending more time training with Hombre because we went in the yard to train a little and we did 3 ROF 2 ROHJ which resulted in all clean pickups out of grass and 4 of 5 straight front. Then 3 go outs first 2 unbaited all STRAIGHT and to the stanchion with the jumps taken on my order. Then a beautiful lockup on the MSFE and again on signal exercise with all signals correct and finally the DR with each glove correctly gotten and 2 of 3 straight f+ f . Today definetly the best training session I've had with Nugget in a long time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training this morning - bill paying took priority since bills were due and I procastinated long enough ... Actually I have been really good at hitting the gym at lunch and working the boys mornings & evenings; life events have to be squeezed in somewhere (grins).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Boys are getting the weekend off just to be dogs, I'm just plain tired what with trying to get all arrangements done for new dishwasher install after the one originally selected is no longer available finally being told this 10 days after ordering plus waiting for painting cont. to get back to me with bid and color choice proposals for painting 3 bedrooms and bath . These things plus a bunch of errands and now moving all the small items out of bedrooms no where to move but these things all need doing so we will get back to the important things in life DOG TRAINING with class on Mon.at club. Getting Nugget ready for first show of 2016 next Sat.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Managed to squeeze a little training in with Hombre this morning. Articles reduced to only 7 including the scented one first send well done second send the leather one he did his snatch and grab act so everything had to be repeated a second time. When will he just do it the first time correctly for both articles. Finish' s today were crooked. Outside ROF 2x one very nice pickup the other he overran it AGAIN. ROHJ done well including pickup and front no finish was attempted. Signal exercise heeling was sloppy BUT he did the signals well no forward movement and gave good attention without verbal AIDS. DJ without bait on go outs very nice but the first one I wanted him to take the HJ but he chose the bar so we repeated and were successful then a baited go out to finish with a BIG gob of cheese to reward. It's fairly cool this morning and Hombre was wound as tight as a cheap watch but he is more fun training than uncle Nugget.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my dogs are bored  They are having the weekend off (I had a bunch of things scheduled including a Sho 'n Go and a rental) but I have my once every 5 years or so cold -- while I guess I could train them the constant need to blow my nose does not really make for good clean handling LOL so they are taking turns getting attention and quiet time with me.

ETA: Bad neighbor started up his diesel pickup which presumably powers his log splitter? Whatever, he does this stuff right at the property line and the noise & stench is kind of obnoxious. So, what's a girl to do?

Too much activity to not take advantage of! People walking back & forth (one in a white hat), log splitter, diesel stench and logs being thrown hither & yonder, besides it annoys them when I work the dogs LOL Guess they don't like to see dogs & I enjoying themselves.

Heeling w/ signals. Go Outs, Directed Jumping and Recalls were round 1.

Round 2 was more heeling but with their treat container lying in the middle of the pattern, with the older dogs doing signals right next to the bucket (swiss cheese and coated chicken). Aedan did very very well after a few wistful glances! 

Then some weave work for Aedan followed by mounting the low teeter (all 4 feet on the teeter young one!!) and progressing to the tipping point.

The older dogs had all 12 poles with my hanging back, then all 12 poles followed by the low teeter while I stayed level with the poles, then a jump - straight run to the poles - teeter; oddly Brady knocked the bar several times ... I was playing with when to cue the poles but still!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley's the lucky one to go to class with me tonight. Her articles will be tied down again since the last time she was at class she went into snatch and grab mode when dogs and people she's not familiar with started coming in from both entrances. They were having a Birthday party for "Bentley". A retired basset hound who has his UD. So many retired UD dogs showed up with their people. It was useless to try doing anything with her at that point. I guess she heard there was a party going on.

At home, in the quiet back bedroom with no distractions she is using her nose and doing well. Go outs are coming right along in our yard. Although one day last week instead of going out she got a big case of the zoomies and went just as fast as she could around the jumps, over the jumps, every where but where she was supposed to go. I don't ever remember her having the zoomies before, but she had a big case of it. I called her back to me, put her in position again and the whole thing started all over. That's when I went inside. Not a word to her. Just walked away and left her out there zooming around. I waited 3 or 4 minutes, and then looked out the door. She was standing at the bottom of the steps looking at the door. So I went back out and in a no nonsense tone asked her if she was ready to work. She knew I wasn't happy and THIS time I couldn't have asked for better.. 
Today, since the rain from the weekend has stopped, I think I'll do a few go-outs and gloves. That'll probably be it until tonight.

Banshee had her first Show N Go Saturday in almost 2 years. We did 2 novice runs. She missed the sit on the 1st halt for both runs. A little wide on an about turn, and left turns need to be worked on. I don't think her front or finish on the recall could have been better. 

For the stays: We were next to a ridge-back. The owner was so adament that she Had to have 4 feet between dogs or she couldn't do it, that I was worried about that dog. Not that I saw the dog do anything, but the owner had me worried. So, I stayed about 4 feet in front of Banshee for both the sit and down. The lady with the ridge-back kept a retractable leash on her dog the whole time. The dog looked at Banshee once, and the lady was quick to correct him with a "leave it!!". The dog kept glancing over and she then walked and stood between her dog and Banshee. Then she walked away again. Banshee had started to drool, which she hadn't done at all the whole day. She had been quite comfortable after 20 minutes in the building and didn't seem nervous at all until these stays. Maybe she was picking up on my feelings or maybe the lady, her dog, who knows.... Bottom line she maintained the stays, with me right in front of her. Going in I wanted her to have fun and be comfortable in the setting. She was able to "touch" and jump up and play a bit with me between exercises. I couldn't have been happier with how she did, she has come a long way. Oh, one more thing with her. I no sooner wrote on here that I might forget that dumbbell when she decided to take it! She's now taking it from my outstretched hand, holding it and coming towards me as I call her. When I stop, she sits and maintains the hold until I take it. The first time she took it I felt like I won a million bucks. Big praise for her, and her little numb was wagging all over the place.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget went over the jumps at club last night after doing the other utility exercise fairly well. He was not as clean working as he can be BUT he took the jumps so this was a +.

Hombre has worked better but his utility exercises excluding his snatch and grab articles was decent certainly in 190s if he wouldn't mess up scent discrimination. Open I needed to put a cone at end of BJ because he wanted to cut the corner and it helped on the fronts. On S+D he did 8 minutes of sit because when returning after the 3 minutes he moved his front paws so he got 5 more minutes to sit which this time he was perfect . The S+D had 11 dogs in line Hombre is probably the best at this exercise even though most of the dogs are quite a bit older including the 2 nervous Nellie goldens that were on his side and broke. He makes me happy when he handles these situations. Fair session no major mistakes - articles were done at home with both boys.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We got a utility run thru this morning and although it would have been a Q were it a trial I was NOT happy with Nugget. First off he moves a paw on MSFE not much but he moved then his go outs were very poor arcing on way out and cutting the first one short and to the left of center3-4 ft. Signal exercise I stood on the abouts and he forged on the fast. The DR Nugget stopped behind me on the finish . Articles not as fast as I would like ( but not scoreable as far as speed going or coming ) but both fronts crooked. He did a fair job on open exercises but I need a utility win if I'm to pursue another OTCH but I'm starting to think Nugget hasn't got what it takes to get one. He is inconsistent and I don't think he wants to do obedience .
Hombre was only worked in the open exercises and he worked pretty well and today his pickups were much better on the DB. It took 3 jumps over the BJ to get a straight front but even his fronts are getting better. Heeling and fig8 this morning excellent because he slowed down and wasn't his normal wild child self. ( good correction with prong collar may have had something to do with it ) ROF nice as were Recalls . I've entered Hombre and Nugget in a trial in June , this will be his coming out trial.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am feeling almost normal again and hope to get back to working my dogs  right now the tissues are too much of a distraction LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Found half of my cell phone in each of the boys mouths &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Found half of my cell phone in each of the boys mouths ������


That's always nice, at least they share :doh:.

Class last night with Finley. What can I say? Not terrible, but every exercise has things to work on... Which is okay, she's learning. Good thing the weather's changing which should give us many more opportunities to practice it all and the space we need to do it .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I played a game familiar to Faelan, but new to Brady (I think) and completely new to Aedan.

A remote treat n train was set up about 3 feet from the end of the weave poles and we worked 12 poles at their levels -- Aedan's mind was a bit blown away once he realized the treat n train was there LOL so a good session. Fairly low value treats were used (string cheese) so they had some focus left for the poles  The purpose is multi fold; head down focus, independent weaving and speed - well plus they control when the treat is available based on their meeting criteria.

Then we worked some heeling with signals for Faelan & Brady (short distances for Brady since he started walking in a step) and heeling with some stands for Aedan

Fun


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

A suggestion from a friend of mine was to try the e-collar for better go outs, well yesterday after my poor run thru I decided to give it a shot to see if it would help so I set the collar for #3 of the 18 levels my Garmin has and told Nugget to go out . This was a different dog !!! His go out was very very fast and best of all STRAIGHT to the stanchion &#55357;&#56842; To make a long story short we did 5 more yesterday and 4 at dawn this morning only sent him over the jumps once and each go out was rewarded heavily with praise and a couple cheese gobs . These go outs were flawless , very pleased now I will continue at least at home training to use the collar for this application till he does acceptable go outs regularly ( I don't expect EVERY ONE EVERY TIME ). I have tried the collar on myself at this setting and it's not painful but when someone else controls the transmitter it will startle you because you don't know when the stimulation is coming. A good tool used properly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just signed up for my bronze level classes at FDSA. I added one (surprised?) 

distance in agility 
Obedience Games for more ideas 
Healing your heeling (focus on handler)

And the one I added to my original plan 

Train the dog in front of you. While I think I am fairly good at looking at my dog(s) and moving forward from how I read them, and how I feel comfortable training them in a sport they never asked to play, this can only help me I feel. I know with each of my dogs (past & present) a cookie cutter, follow a recipe approach just does not work - plus as confidence levels rise, the training challenges and approaches need to be addressed. Well that's my reasoning for adding the course anyway - I have heard there are over 100 pages of lectures so I think it must go into awesome detail.

ETA: Ms Towhee just had a natural breeding..an almost completely silent heat (I was thinking of bringing her back home -- good thing I didn't) but one of Barb's boys was whimpering the blues so Barb made her decision on who (obviously the most local front runner) so we shall see. A youngster with really impressive lines and both of them (Towhee & Bang) seemed ready, willing & able. No traveling to Ohio or getting frozen up in time; her dam was known for silent heats so it was not entirely unexpected.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles with Hombre did get metal correct on the first send but got leather wrong picking up wrong one then a metal and finally after another" find it " got it right. All three at groomers now for monthly SPA day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training this morning - I overslept and at 6:30 the dogs are just in from 2nd outing after their breakfast 

But tonight (traffic & my cold permitting) Faelan and Brady have agility and tomorrow I have a rental that is preceded by a PUPPY PARTY !! So time permitting there will be plenty of food, people, puppies and commotion for distractions and hopefully enough people with adult dogs to join in for some fun group training. Of course with 12-2 scheduled for the puppy party and 2-4 scheduled for the rental, they may not have much training -- somehow the puppy parties are always a fascinating enough event that they take awhile LOL 3M 6F for testing and I don't think any of us have ever met these puppies !! So fun times for sure  But we also usually train at the start while folks are eating and socializing


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

This morning Finley did Go-outs which were MUCH better than at class the other night. We did one directed jumping to the bar jump only which I stopped at 1 because I had no problem with it. The high jump was set-up for the purpose of go-outs between the jumps. I didn't jump her over it though because Banshee has dug a hole near it. I was afraid she'd run in it and hurt herself. I've had it covered with various things all winter but we're having a man come tomorrow to clean up leaves ect and fill the hole so it's open right now. After that we did a little heeling and signals. Then I brought out her new ball which now looks old, but she had a blast with it anyway.

Banshee did the bar jump, which we did quite a few times as she kept going around it. Did it correct twice and left it at that. I decided to try a ball with Banshee too. Haven't done that since last year when she would chase after it, pick it up for a short bit, and leave it pretty much wherever she found it. Today, she chased it, and brought it to about a foot in front of me before dropping it. I'll take that with that serious one who's coming out of her shell little by little. 

I'll be going to work soon, so nothing more today. Unless, depending on who's up and how I feel when I get home Finley and I might do articles.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just signed Aedan up for his first ever seminar 

Heeling with engagement, precision and joy with a fellow competitor who I admire & trust 

It is not until the 2nd half of April, but I not only admire the presenter but the seminar is being held at one of the R+ training facilities in my area so doubly good. Very little risk of my leaving midway in disgust and/or to protect my dog.

This could be both fun and educational! Yay


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Funness to share... last night was first fun match ever with Bertie where I left the ring for out of sight stays. <= I know this isn't a big deal since he's 3 years old and should know how to handle OOS stays.  But it was a pretty big deal to me. 

I'm still trying to figure out if I want to risk doing stays in the trial coming up pretty soon. He's been staying perfectly in practice - with other dogs next to him. But I don't know if we've had enough reps in different places for him to be really rock solid sound.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Kate, the stewards who walk you out are generally very good about letting you know how well (or not) your dog is doing.

My dogs are generally solid (except Ms Towhee who I think is just a pip since she knows how to stay LOL but honestly did not have a solid foundation in her young years ) so I go with the philosophy that once a baseline of comfort in their steadiness has been shown, they have earned the right to show in Open 

As they say, when it comes to stays

> There are dogs that have broken and dogs that will break. 

So, my advice FWIW, is that if he qualifies in his individual exercises, go for groups  Be confident that you have done your job training him and he will stay  If he breaks, well as long as he doesn't cause a ruckus, it just shows a need for more training and proofing which will resolidify the stay. But if you are calm & confident, chances are he will ace those stays if he is staying in class and at matches.

A 'trick' I learned from an experienced person was that while you are out of sight, you can and should chit chat with your fellow competitors -- your dog will hear your voice and know you have not left him (practice this though before a trial if you decide to use it; it works for me  )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh I'm not showing in Open yet. 

We are aiming to get our CD this spring/summer. I kinda have a hope we can jump right into Open afterwards. He does everything else solid in Open. It's all really hinging on the stays. Especially if there's a chance at showing at the "home shows". But regardless, we're not there yet. Gotta get that old CD.  

Bertie has his issue with down stays - with him popping up and following me with the down stay. It's something that normally doesn't happen in training or in classes, so it's very difficult to say that we've trained past that problem until I go out in the show ring again and see. 

Everything else is very uneventful at the novice level - I'm not really worried. The more we get out there, the better we can get, because so much is based on emotions and stress level from me going down the leash. I'd wager that's the issue with the down stays as well. Bertie was really solid on stays to the point that my instructors and fellow trainers who all saw the struggles with Jacks would all be grinning for my sake to see how solid he was. So for him to break his down stays in 3 straight trials - it was kinda like somebody popping my balloon and sending me back down to earth...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday thanks to AT+T no phone or internet but my painting contractor got all bedrooms and bath painted in one day and did a good job. Teaching come and stay really payed off yesterday as workman were in and out several times. Even the challenge was good probably because he was wearing his collar and is collar smart but no matter why he was a good boy. I know it's hard to believe after the other day destroying my cell phone. No training yesterday because it poured buckets and couldn't really leave with strangers in the house. Articles this morning with Hombre going to the pile good but today it's the metal he got wrong and had to be resent. Nugget did 3 go outs ( his weakest utility exercise ) well with the e-collar set on vibrate #3 very low and did a good job going briskly and right to the stanchion the third oone had a gob of cheese on the stanchion and he got lots of praise. No jumps as the yard is soaked. Nugget and I will be going outside to practice heeling shortly and maybe Hombre will too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am beyond thrilled with how well the boys did today!! The puppy testng went way over so I worked them on & off between puppies and with people milling around, food aplenty, puppies and adults -- along with some people with their kiss just wandering through the ring 

> Faelan & Brady did signals as well as scent articles
> Aedan did heeling as well as dead article retrieves
> Recalls and heeling games
> polite crate exiting
> Go Outs and marking

Only for perhaps 5-10 minutes total each, but there were crowds of people and Aedan even chose to heel versus going over to kids rolling around (no not any of the invited people).

Aedan even had his very first sit for exam by someone he did not know with me walking around him on the return


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just something that showed up in my FB feed today  I did post this on GRF at the time, but rather than sharing my joy there were comments on all Faelan, I and my club mentor did wrong, from the set up on up -- but you know I still think this is a beautiful clip of how far Faelan and I had come  doing one of the things he loves ... btw: this is without force fetch or collar condtioning, just a beautiful golden doing what he was bred to do. The white coat & boots were for previous concept set ups


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hee hee!! Aedan has figured out there is a remote treat 'n train at the end of the weave poles (12). What he has not figured out is that all 12 poles are required before that magic box opens up!! I am close to him to remind him weave, but the thought of that tasty treat ?? Wow, that treat 'n train is taking a beating today LOL

Brady and Faelan were worked going into the poles at speed (tire set at 45 degree angle about 15 feet to the right and in front of the weaves) and distance - I worked up to perhaps 25 feet away lagging but parallel to the poles. Head down and driving for both of them  While I am not sure Faelan will ever step into the agility ring again (he loves it but he is Masters level which takes all day - a long day that usually has us on the road by 5:30/6:00 and getting home after dark and that's for local shows) he loves the training. It's kind of odd, but outdoor shows are becoming a rarity around here and there generally are no chairs allowed in the crating areas and/or crating in separate buildings for the indoor shows -- so a long day combined with being separated from your dog if you are working and or watching for you classes. I guess really great if you are a more socially oriented person than I am, but I like being with my dogs.

ETA: Did another session with Faelan & Brady using heeling with sends to the poles or teeter in addition to some front work.

Aedan, arty2:arty2:arty2: did he low teeter from beginning to end arty2:arty2:arty2: and started demanding the teeter -- we went through 1/2 a container of pub cheese (cheddar) arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

First trial of 2016 behind us and I'm very very happy with Nugget. There was a $200 prize for HIT so all the heavy hitters were in attendance . In utility today there were 16 entered and first place was a 198 Nugget got a 194 BUT he took the bar jump and gave me 2 beautiful go outs straight and fast slow sits or crooked ones major point losers also the sit on the Directed Jumping exercise he walked back to me about 3 feet and got hit hard for it. Fronts today were pretty. Open had 19 entered 17 showed 13 qualified and ther were multiple run offs . A 199+ winner of the run offtook the HIT and 5 dogs scored a 198 1/2 . Nugget did great with a 198 in open , didn't get into a run off but did a hell of a job especially considering he didn't get a warm up . So UDX leg #14 is ours along with 24 Obedience Master points. He did also receive 2 Mc Donald's and a lg.fry for his effort.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!




Nuggetsdad said:


> First trial of 2016 behind us and I'm very very happy with Nugget. There was a $200 prize for HIT so all the heavy hitters were in attendance . In utility today there were 16 entered and first place was a 198 Nugget got a 194 BUT he took the bar jump and gave me 2 beautiful go outs straight and fast slow sits or crooked ones major point losers also the sit on the Directed Jumping exercise he walked back to me about 3 feet and got hit hard for it. Fronts today were pretty. Open had 19 entered 17 showed 13 qualified and ther were multiple run offs . A 199+ winner of the run offtook the HIT and 5 dogs scored a 198 1/2 . Nugget did great with a 198 in open , didn't get into a run off but did a hell of a job especially considering he didn't get a warm up . So UDX leg #14 is ours along with 24 Obedience Master points. He did also receive 2 Mc Donald's and a lg.fry for his effort.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty happy day... Bertie got his first CD leg today. 

Not perfect. The judge was really nicking people for forging - even slight forges. So I was kinda out of luck a couple times I looked down and saw Bert's head shoulders ahead of me! He forged like that on the slows and coming out of the fast. Very slight forges elsewhere. So we lost 6 points on forging between onleash and offleash. And then a whole point on an about turn where I started turning before she said so and I just froze for a second. She thought I was helping my dog out or something so took a whole point off.  

But glad we stayed in the 190's! Oh heck, I would have been happy with a 170 score. 

There were like 22 dogs entered in our class...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!




Megora said:


> Pretty happy day... Bertie got his first CD leg today.
> 
> Not perfect. The judge was really nicking people for forging - even slight forges. So I was kinda out of luck a couple times I looked down and saw Bert's head shoulders ahead of me! He forged like that on the slows and coming out of the fast. Very slight forges elsewhere. So we lost 6 points on forging between onleash and offleash. And then a whole point on an about turn where I started turning before she said so and I just froze for a second. She thought I was helping my dog out or something so took a whole point off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was going to say the whole armband thing was a total mess that I saw... took a few extra minutes getting those armbands in the right spots. And the judge didn't want us moving the armbands before the down stays, so returning to heel position for the sits was fine, but the downs, I was a step behind because the armband was in the way. No points off for that, but it really was a pain.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh!! I have to remember to start practicing the whole armband thing!

Wish I still had that very thin & light cat leash..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone. Today the boys get a day off but tomorrow is club and my class so I will get some training in with the boys especially Hombre with whom I will practice the long sit and down with a brand new armband from yesterday's trial but we shall do 3-5 minutes stays.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Nugget and Bertie!! Thanks also for the reminder about the arm band. Happy Easter to everyone!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With the armband - the judge wanted it next to the dog, not ahead, not behind. And not on the wrong side. 

Basically all of us were doing a trial by error placement with the armbands including one lady who stuck it on the left side of the dog (where it would make sense!). The judge spent a good deal of time making people put the armband essentially right in front of our feet as we stood next to our sitting dogs for the sit stays.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Raining this morning so I did not train (or hike) with Faelan, Brady or Aedan.

Yesterday was more about just being together  We hiked, the dogs got ***** filthy, Faelan & Brady got baths & were blown dry, Aedan went for another hike with my brother and went swimming so did not need a bath. Then Brady & I headed to a park and just hung out, I stopped at BK and picked up some french fries which he got to eat while we sat in the parking lot etc. I confess that I do not do these things often enough with my dogs - it seems there is always something to do.

They did get to play with their weaves (12 poles) and the low teeter, and we also just hung out in the back yard.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, here is a week over due brag. Luna got her CDX last weekend! She also got 2 legs towards novice agility and 1 leg towards novice jumpers 2 weeks ago! Love me girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lucky Penny said:


> Okay, here is a week over due brag. Luna got her CDX last weekend! She also got 2 legs towards novice agility and 1 leg towards novice jumpers 2 weeks ago! Love me girl!


Whoeee  Congratulations!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Okay, here is a week over due brag. Luna got her CDX last weekend! She also got 2 legs towards novice agility and 1 leg towards novice jumpers 2 weeks ago! Love me girl!


What a great weekend! Congratulations to you both!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We used nature provided distractions this morning  With the winds gusting at about 30 mph, things are blowing around, bad neighbors tarps (they have a lot of the things covering 'sheds', tire piles, trash heaps etc) flapping and making noise and just my hair and their ears blowing  Trees creaking too.

We worked precision heeling with left spins and weave poles and fronts 

Aedan gets ahead of himself every 4th pole or so, so we are working some on having him grabbing the poles - love his speed but his momentum can get in his way 

Faelan was forgey so we worked some on that, while Brady was my star this morning !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget was a little mediocre last night doing everything but not very " up " . No jumps in utility ring but did the open jumps which he couldn't find a front doing. His DOR exercise was well done as usual.
Hombre go outs nice BUT HE DIDNT TAKE MY SIGNAL and went over the HJ instead of the bar the first time . DIRECTED RETRIEVE good turns in place and each glove correctly gotten. MSFE well done. Signal exercise he was a little forgey but was " up " did the signal part along with verbal help. Open several BJ done he also couldn't find front but his fronts are getting better overall. Trainining this morning at SCKC


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training today much better than last night. Nugget and I got a runthru in utility and was made aware of things we are losing points for and also some tips to improve our team and its not all the dogs fault I too must bear some of fault mainly my about turns and right turn on the signal exercise where I force Nugget to go wide or forge. Nuggets open efforts today better than last night but I know he can do better.
Hombre today was a little superstar his heeling and fig8 just about flawless. Pickups today ever so much cleaner . DOR 3x very nice and a straight one 3 of 4 with good fronts. BJ was taken 3 times but for whatever reason I'm not getting straight fronts and I've moved him over and moved myself closer and farther from front board and tried various positions for the both of us but haven't YET found the sweet spot. Because I'm usually the only man in attendance on Tues. training I give most of the stand for exams novice or utility so today I had Hombre in the ring because we had just done the group long sits and downs I put him on another long down so I could do the exams well today all but two people wanted a man to go over their dogs and some wanted or needed it done twice so long story made short Hombre did a 17 minute long down and never budged. What a good boy especially with the parade of dogs right in front of him. Sometimes my boys really surprise me and make me very proud of them especially when others notice and make complimentary comments.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A sunrise hike followed by brief training sessions has me & my dogs happy!

Taking advantage of their warmed up muscles, we has no heeling but rather:

> ROHJ: full height all dogs  no finishes
> BJ: Full length all dogs with finishes
> Recalls: Drops with Faelan & Brady, straight with Aedan -- with finishes

Faelan had the most trouble but they were errors of excitement (hike in the cool morning plus training) so all is good!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

this morning Hombre did articles and again brought the wrong one in first but a very stern order of " find it " had him work the pile and return each time with the correct one. He is such a wild child it takes him a while to get his act under control and just not do a snatch and grab but he is only 17 mos. old so I'm thinking as he matures he will get more work oriented but he sure is a fun dog. After articles we went out in the yard and did the Directed Jumping exercise 2x very nice job fast straight go outs taking the jumps he was ordered to go over and half the fronts were straight, no finish's. Then the Directed Retrieve doing # 3 first - very nice clean pickups on all gloves fast direct retrieves and returns front here need work . #2 was a copy of #3 but when sent for #1 he went for #2 and had a do over. Then it was the Signal Exercise and the boy did a good job dropping in place fast sit and nice recall all on the first signal . The heeling part was a little sloppy on both our parts my footwork in grass isn't smooth and he forged big time but this is easily fixed.
Nugget did Directed Jumping with good go outs sitting when ordered unlike what he did at the trial Sat.walking a few feet into me and took the jumps on my order. Short session today but I've things to do and I was happy with the last two sessions as both boys are doing a good job.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We followed that first CD leg with a very good Open/Utility class tonight...  

I did deal with a bit more distraction and hormones from Bertie who wanted to SNIFF and VISIT (LOL). But we worked through that with some very nice heeling in there... drops and signals his brain wasn't entirely there, but we can work on that, jumps and retrieves were perfect, articles were 3 for 3 and very quick, gloves were a work in progress but nothing really negative... and probably the best part was the directed jumping... 

We did directed jumping to the gate directly in front of the crates. Basically a sight the dogs would never have in a trial, unless of course it was at one of those big shows where they put the rings out in the middle of everything... 

Bertie was the only dog who ran a very straight and smooth path to the blue stanchion across the ring and sat on command without any confusion over seeing crated dogs on the other side. His high jump was very strong. Bar Jump he still doesn't "see it" well enough on the first try. I think that is lack of practice so definitely I have to buy that bar jump for this summer. He did get it the second try and finished with fronts. 

Probably a first time in a long time that I put all 3 things together (go out, directed jump, and front) so I was very happy with how he did. 

So that along with the continued success of OOS stays (second opportunity to do them for reals and no problems) was all good...

Downside is the submissive peeing continues to be a random flake that pops up here and there. He did perfect moving stands, stopped on signal/wait, and locked his feet in place during the exam... didn't break the stay, but he did a submissive pee. :doh:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Rained all night yard is far too wet to work in &#55357;&#56865; A little later we will do articles and that may be all today as my daughter and I need to select and order new blinds tonight after she comes home from work. Yesterday they measured for the new carpeting for the upstairs which is sorely needed after Hombre ate a large section of the old one a little piece at a time.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Both boys did articles this morning and Hombre did a good turn in place left briskly on my order of " FIND IT " searched till each correct article was found returned briskly giving good fronts WITHOUT mouthing and finished straight in other words a perfect exercise. Did someone slip a RINGER in ? Very pleased hope this continues. Nugget did his usual very nice job on articles. My yard is far too wet to work in so I'll have to settle for a little heeling on the street today . Rain expected AGAIN today and rain and snow possible for tomorrow I'm really over winter and want some nice DRY WEATHER.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My crew have had the past few days off ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I've discovered the secret for Hombre to get the correct articles without a second order and it's NO TREATS till AFTER the whole exercise has been done and really really putting a HOT scent on them . This has worked 2 sessions in a row yesterday and this morning. I wasn't really scenting the articles much because Nugget knows what I want and he is familiar with my odor and it just didn't occur to me that Hombre is still learning the exercise. He has done the exercise correctly in the past but it always broke so we will now see if this is the fix.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Third time with heavy hot scent Hombre did a beautiful Scent Discrimination exercise this morning , this just might be the answear or else he is just understanding what I want. Of course he had to go potty this morning and decided to get muddy and he just HAD TOO jump on the bed getting the sheets well decorated with paw prints which are now in the wash. The wind blew over my HJ and the bottom stretcher broke J+J won't sell part but i was able to repair with angle bracket and saved a bunch.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles this morning did not go as well as I would have liked. Hombre didn't try to find the correct one just picked one up but did search after a second " find it "'and found it . He was sent 4 more times for 2 leather and 2 metal each of these sends were very well done. Nugget was sent 1 time for each and did both nicely other than a poor pickup on the metal where he slid it on the floor a few inches. Club tonight and my class. Will spend most of my training time with a Nugget because he is entered in a two trial in one day show Sat.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget at club yesterday was mediocre doing everything except doing the jumps in the Directed jumping exercise which I did not ask him to do because of the posts in the ring. He did everything else but no enthusiasm and several small mistakes mainly F+F. Hombre on the other hand was wound tight doing great go outs but taking the wrong jump and when it came time for the MSFE he heard the " judge " say stand your dog he was locked up on the word stand. A repeat got the job done. It took 3 BJ. To get a straight front but pickups of the DB were much improved. This morning articles done at home done 2x each all 4 sends correct but first send he was slow to leave as if he didn't know what to do , then he scattered the articles all over the floor FINALLY selecting the correct one returning and giving poor fronts. In a little while we will be leaving for drop in training as Nugget is entered this Sat. in a trial.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know we're in April, right? :


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at SCKC went much better than at club Mon. Nugget was more into it and worked a clean utility exercise that was almost flawless,of course he trains here every week so nothing upsets him there. His open work was very nice especially his DOR hitting the deck before my hand gets completely up. Hombre too worked better although his pickups need improving and I wish he dropped like his uncle does but he does a drop that couldn't be scored its just that I'm spoiled with Nuggets and wish Hombres was as good. Heeling and fig8 nice both boys. Articles this morning the " Challenge " got them all correct on all 4 sends but he was WILD scattering the articles all over the floor this is one exercise I wish he would SLOW down doing. No training today all three are at the groomers for a spa day and of course it's raining making the yard a mud pit but what's new it always rains on spa day.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Hombre did a good job on articles and also the signal exercise while Nugget did a long down honor. Good start to the day . Later this morning Hombre goes to vet for maintenance shots and Nugget this evening will go to SCKC for his last practice before Sat. Trials.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Opps, meant to post in April.


----------

